# While y'all are enjoying the snow...



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

flooding like crazy in these parts. The dam at the county lake (one county over) is in imminent danger of failing. This is a big deal b/c THE main road that connects everyone to the west of Starkvegas to Starkvegas will be closed. 

Also, Jackson is flooding but Jackson always floods. Pics I'm seeing on NWS and local TV twitter indicate that some people are really stupid. 

Carry on.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Love the snow it's the -20 with 30 mph winds that sucks. Was just out plowing and cleaning up the last couple days snow. Getting more Wed and Friday, yippee.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are going on our annual 4 day backpacking trip in Jackson county the first weekend in February, six to eight inches of snap would be nice.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica said:


> flooding like crazy in these parts. The dam at the county lake (one county over) is in imminent danger of failing. This is a big deal b/c THE main road that connects everyone to the west of Starkvegas to Starkvegas will be closed.
> 
> Also, Jackson is flooding but Jackson always floods. Pics I'm seeing on NWS and local TV twitter indicate that some people are really stupid.
> 
> Carry on.


And in related news, Mike Leach is the new football coach for Mississippi State...:vs_whistle:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Marica said:


> flooding like crazy in these parts. The dam at the county lake (one county over) is in imminent danger of failing. This is a big deal b/c THE main road that connects everyone to the west of Starkvegas to Starkvegas will be closed.
> 
> Also, Jackson is flooding but Jackson always floods. Pics I'm seeing on NWS and local TV twitter indicate that some people are really stupid.
> 
> Carry on.


73 and raining in Dale County, Alabama. Happy January!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> And in related news, Mike Leach is the new football coach for Mississippi State...:vs_whistle:


We are very well aware! I remember the moment I saw our local sports guy tweet it and I went back to the Bunkhouse to tell my husband. Excited! Football will be fun again.



> 73 and raining in Dale County, Alabama. Happy January!


Warm here, too. As we say-- almost summer, summer, still summer, Christmas.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

@Denton On the other hand, did y'all get this in February, 2015? You were probably too far south.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Marica said:


> @Denton On the other hand, did y'all get this in February, 2015? You were probably too far south.
> 
> View attachment 102773


No; it's been 20 or so years since that's happened.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I survived my forced trip on snowy roads. Thankfully, once I left our neighborhood, they were mostly just bare and wet and there was almost no one out driving around. It's been years since I had any reason at all to snow drive so I was nervous. I've been dreading it for a week, because we knew the snow was coming and the appointment couldn't be changed. What a waste of my energy to worry about it that way. Last night I was so worried about it I was almost to the point of tossing my cookies.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We're not getting any more, but then again it just sits there, possibly frozen. The good news is that the wind died down. I'd just like to see some sun.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> We are going on our annual 4 day backpacking trip in Jackson county the first weekend in February, six to eight inches of snap would be nice.....


That time of year already? Seems like you just went!
Not sure what snap is, but hope you get all you want.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marica said:


> flooding like crazy in these parts. The dam at the county lake (one county over) is in imminent danger of failing. This is a big deal b/c THE main road that connects everyone to the west of Starkvegas to Starkvegas will be closed.
> 
> Also, Jackson is flooding but Jackson always floods. Pics I'm seeing on NWS and local TV twitter indicate that some people are really stupid.
> 
> Carry on.


 I am betting they have done the maintenance and upkeep without fail over the years to keep that dam in good shape.

Warmed up to 35 for a bit today some of the snow is melting. Looks like some more coming tomorrow.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That time of year already? Seems like you just went!
> Not sure what snap is, but hope you get all you want.


I was supposed to be snow....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have the A/C on at the moment.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I was supposed to be snow....


You were supposed to be snow??

lol
jus playin w/ya


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have the A/C on at the moment.


:vs_awed:Too bad we cant split the difference.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> I am betting they have done the maintenance and upkeep without fail over the years to keep that dam in good shape.
> 
> Warmed up to 35 for a bit today some of the snow is melting. Looks like some more coming tomorrow.


If by "they" you mean the good folks, yes.

Someone posted on a sports board a link to an article at the local paper from '16 where the county Supes were writing a grant for $$ to shore up the levee. Money didn't materialize.

But they're working on it. One thing I've learned living here for 10+ years is that the locals know how to fix things, Gov't grants be damned.

For example, the road through the cotton field at the bottom of the road floods out a lot. Several days ago, before it started to rain, Mr. Cotton Farmer had his backoe in out there cleaning out the drainage ditches.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Marica, are you managing to keep your feet dry?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rstanek said:


> ...six to eight inches of snap would be nice.....





MountainGirl said:


> ...Not sure what snap is, but hope you get all you want.


:vs_blush:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn autocorrect........


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have the A/C on at the moment.


Tell me about it. Almost 80 and light rain here.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Frankly I can't tell you what my area is going to get. It looks bleak, it's still over cast and my wife and I decided to stay home instead of hitting the gym. I have the fireplace on, for all that it matters. It's 7:00AM and the street lights are still on.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> @Marica, are you managing to keep your feet dry?


Yeah. But I've had my duck boots on like forever. We have a lot of moles around here and with all of the rain I literally sink into the yard when I walk out there.

Flash Flood Warning is still in effect for the dam area.









Strangest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Marica said:


> Yeah. But I've had my duck boots on like forever. We have a lot of moles around here and with all of the rain I literally sink into the yard when I walk out there.
> 
> Flash Flood Warning is still in effect for the dam area.
> 
> ...


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that dam.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that dam.


Thank you! There are around 150 homes in the projected flood area, but no emergency sirens cover it. I saw a drone picture-- the levee is literally, but slowly, washing away from the bottom. We've got a levee on our five acre lake and I'd be panicking if that's what ours looked like. The lake is 10 times as big. And of course there's a road across the levee. Hopefully it will not rain today but that's not the forecast. Fingers crossed.


----------

